# "Bumble bar" type granola bar recipe?



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I just discovered these bumble things and I really like them, but reading the ingredients, they seem like they'd be really easy to make. The one I have is sesame seeds, brown rice syrup. flaxseed, evaporated cane juice, nuts, vanilla, cinnamon, sea salt, and vit E for freshness (?).

I'm wondering if 1) anyone has successfully made a bar like them and
2) if eating whole flax seeds makes sense? don't they have to be ground to digest? and if so, could I make something similar with it all ground or maybe a substitution?

I'd like to veer away from oats for a while for my snack bars.


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I just found this recipe, and will be trying it out soon. Or a version thereof.

Eating whole flaxseeds is good still for digestion - lots of fiber. You don't get all the great other benefits unless you chew well and break them open before they go down.


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm back.

I put the following into a bowl:
1 cup sesame seeds
1/2 cup almond meal (that is, slivered almonds I put in the food processor for a long time)
1/4 cup flax seeds
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp. vanilla
1/8 tsp. salt
(I had no other nuts, so that's all I used.)

I added some honey - maybe a little less than 1/2 cup? - and a touch of maple syrup. Stirred and smashed it all up.

Put 1 tsp. olive oil in a glass pan, wiped it all around, then smashed the sesame stuff into it.

Baked at 300 for 20 minutes or so.

After it cooled a bit, I cut it into bars. Let it sit until it cooled more. Then I took the bars out with a spatula, re-shaped them (because they fell apart) and turned them over on a cool sheet to dry.

They seem to be just wonderful - the right consistency and everything. Next time I might add a bit of olive oil to the mix, and will certainly add some other nuts if I have them.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
I'm back.

I put the following into a bowl:
1 cup sesame seeds
1/2 cup almond meal (that is, slivered almonds I put in the food processor for a long time)
1/4 cup flax seeds
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp. vanilla
1/8 tsp. salt
(I had no other nuts, so that's all I used.)

I added some honey - maybe a little less than 1/2 cup? - and a touch of maple syrup. Stirred and smashed it all up.

Put 1 tsp. olive oil in a glass pan, wiped it all around, then smashed the sesame stuff into it.

Baked at 300 for 20 minutes or so.

After it cooled a bit, I cut it into bars. Let it sit until it cooled more. Then I took the bars out with a spatula, re-shaped them (because they fell apart) and turned them over on a cool sheet to dry.

They seem to be just wonderful - the right consistency and everything. Next time I might add a bit of olive oil to the mix, and will certainly add some other nuts if I have them.

Thanks for this recipe


----------

